

Show HN: PGannotations.js - tomasien
http://tommy.authpad.com/link-pg-s-footnotes-back-to-passage

======
nawitus
You can also click the back button.

~~~
ajanuary
Back also has the advantage that most browsers will return you to exactly
where in the page you'd scrolled to.

------
ajanuary
Seems like you can take advantage of the fact that a) footnotes come after the
links in the body to them and b) footnotes start with 'f'

[https://gist.github.com/aJanuary/6021827](https://gist.github.com/aJanuary/6021827)

